# Tyres rubbing on mudguard??



## marooncat (3 May 2009)

I realised last week that my tyres were needing replaced following a number of visits from the pu****re fairy. The back one was basically bald 

I ordered a set of Marathon Plus on line last Monday night but they have still not arrived. I decided today to put an old tyre on the back wheel so I can use it next week (2 visits from the fairy last week means I was not wanting to use the existing tyres any more) but the new fitted tyre seems to be rubbing on the mudguard on some of the rotation of the wheel.

The tyre I took off was a 26 x 2.0 and the one I put on 26 x 1.95 so I can not see that being a problem and the newly fitted tyre seems to be sitting correctly in the rim. 

It is only rubbing on one side of the tyre, the other side has about a half inch clearance from the tyre. I suspect that the mudguard can not be "even" on the bike but not sure if there is something else I should be checking re how the wheel is sitting on the bike. 

I suspect that the problem is the tyre I have fitted and nothing else, but wondered if anyone else could offer some advice (if my rambling makes any sense )


----------



## palinurus (3 May 2009)

I don't know what your mudguards look like but most have a couple of little clamps which hold the stays in place at the edge of the mudguard. These can be loosened and the mudguard repositioned. When it's in the right place (not rubbing) tighten them up again.

Either that or you have horizontal dropouts and when you replaced the wheel the axle is in a slightly different position so the tyre is rubbing on the 'guard.


----------



## RedBike (3 May 2009)

It is highly possible that you've knocked the mudguard while removing/fitting the wheel. 

Double check that the wheel is seated correctly in the dropouts them just give the mudguard a tug back into position. 

Also it's worth double checking that your wheel isn't buckled. Spin the wheel then watch the rim for any wobbles.


----------



## marooncat (3 May 2009)

I will double check the wheel position tomorrow and if that is ok play with the mudguard...

Cheers


----------



## marooncat (3 May 2009)

Just been out and the wheel seems to be sitting ok. 

I also have a rear rack on the bike and that seems to be holding the mud guard in position so I am going to try and take that off tomorrow and see if that helps things. The side that is not rubbing is the side I always have my panier attached so I am wondering if over time that has slightly bent the rack which is then bending the mud guard...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2009)

Quite often you can manually bend the mudguard stays back into position. I do it all the time for some of the project bikes.


marooncat said:


> Just been out and the wheel seems to be sitting ok.
> 
> I also have a rear rack on the bike and that seems to be holding the mud guard in position so I am going to try and take that off tomorrow and see if that helps things. The side that is not rubbing is the side I always have my panier attached so I am wondering if over time that has slightly bent the rack which is then bending the mud guard...


----------



## bonj2 (4 May 2009)

I haven't bothered to read all of this post but I can tell you now that the solution is to bin off the mudguards.


----------



## marooncat (4 May 2009)

That is it fixed 

Took the rack and mudguards off, played around with (Aka bent) the mudguards and put it all back together and the rubbing has stopped!!

Binning the mudguards was the next option if the above had not worked!!


----------



## Tynan (4 May 2009)

the only problem with binned mudguards is they don;t keep the water as wekll as fitted mudguards


----------



## eldudino (4 May 2009)

Tynan said:


> the only problem with binned mudguards is they don;t keep the water as wekll as fitted mudguards



I'd agree! I took my muddies off yesterday before a long dry-weather ride only to wake up this morning to find it pishing down so spent 10 minutes fitting them before my commute to work. Glad I did as I dislike having a wet posterior more than the look of mudguards on my bike!


----------

